# Today's finds



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Found 25 left a couple dozen really small one. Found this skull and a small spike next to a beaver pond


























Anybody know what kind of mushrooms these I seem a lot of them


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would say you had a banner day; morels and antlers


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice find!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The picture you showed us is of a poisonous type, I find them around stumps and morels, growing in large groups or clumps. Don't mess with em. They are all around my removed stumps . 20-40 of them in groups.


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

That skull is bad ass.


----------

